
Mercury Lang: Prolog Meets Haskell - setra
https://mercurylang.org/
======
cocktailpeanuts
I can write Prolog and I admire the concept of logic programming, it's one of
those really awesome cult technology that needs to exist regardless of how
widespread usage it gets.

But everyone knows that the approach hasn't gained any traction. My guess is
because it's too hard--I mean logical problem solving is what IQ tests are
made up of, and it's not easy for most people to think that way.

That's why I'm curious: What's the distinguishing factor of Mercury that has
potential to take this mainstream? Or are the creators not interested in that
kind of thing?

